# IPV D3 Silicone sleeves



## ZeeZi169 (17/12/15)

Does any of the Vendors have stock of these sleeves? Also, would the IPV D2 sleeve fit the IPV D3?

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


----------



## drew (17/12/15)

ZeeZi169 said:


> Does any of the Vendors have stock of these sleeves? Also, would the IPV D2 sleeve fit the IPV D3?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk



I'm also looking for a sleeve for the D3. The D2 sleeve is close but doesn't quite fit as the LCD is slightly higher on the D3.


----------



## ZeeZi169 (17/12/15)

drew said:


> I'm also looking for a sleeve for the D3. The D2 sleeve is close but doesn't quite fit as the LCD is slightly higher on the D3.


Hopefully they are available. I need one asap because im clumsy  

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


----------

